# 550 pound boar from Tuckahoe WMA



## Keith48 (Sep 10, 2004)

Here is my trophy. I am supposed to have the mount back in 4 weeks and will post a better picture of him then. Just for reference, he was over 5 feet long and the hog behind him (that's me) weighs 380. All I had with me that day was the camera on my Palm Pilot and it was only 1 megpixel, so sorry about the bad photo! I'll get a better one up when I get the mount back. He was featured in the December 2003 GON.

I was hunting down in the swamp when I saw him. I shot him with a .30-06 behind the shoulder. He ran across a road and into the woods on the other side. I walked to where he crossed and there was a huge blood trail. I eased into the woods and he was standing there looking at me about 30 yards away. I started looking for a tree! I realized he was really hurt and did not come after me too fast, so I shot him in the shoulder when he turned broadside (I knew that head was going on the wall!!). He started limping around on three legs, so I popped him in the left ear with the last round I had with met that day. He hit the ground immediately that time. When I walked up on him, I could not believe how huge he was.


----------



## Hawg (Sep 10, 2004)

Man, That's alot BBQ.


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome hog, Keith!!

Didnt you say he ate good too??


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 10, 2004)

*I hear ya!*

That's what I'm wanting.  The biggest, blackest, stinkinest, baddest, longest tuskedest, one out there -- with my handgun.   

Great Hog, Keith!  What did the cutters look like?


----------



## Timberman (Sep 10, 2004)

*Are you*

using two scales and adding them together? That spells big hog!


----------



## Keith48 (Sep 10, 2004)

I'll give you a good close up of the tuskies when I get him back. And he is good eating. Seems like we have been eating on him forever and we are almost halfway through the meat!!

 The DNR guys that were at Tuckahoe that day weighed him with two 275# scales and he bottomed them out pretty good. They were saying he was probably close to 600#, but I like to stick to the weight the scales showed, which was a combined 550#.


----------



## guess (Sep 10, 2004)

good hog!


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 10, 2004)

Man thats a lot of pork


----------



## jrgriggs (Sep 12, 2004)

can u smell the bacon


----------



## HT2 (Sep 12, 2004)

*I remember that one!!!!!!!!!*

Lot of pork there Keith.....

You still got some in the freezer????  :  :


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 12, 2004)

Did you skin him out?


----------



## sr.corndog (Sep 12, 2004)

*Nice Hog!*

Nice hog! I thought my 275 pounder was big yours is much bigger! It will look good on your wall!


----------



## Sandman619 (Sep 13, 2004)

Lord thats a big hog, way to go!!


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 13, 2004)

*How did you haul it*

Out of the swamp? No ATV an all????
Man that would have been a long drag....


----------



## Keith48 (Sep 13, 2004)

I tried to get the rangers to help, but they said I had a 4 wheeler and that no one would be in there for the next 45 minutes or so checking stuff. He said he wasn't telling me to break the law, but they wouldn't be checking. :


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Sep 16, 2004)

how did u get him out and loaded on a truck.


----------



## Keith48 (Sep 17, 2004)

Dan,

 I hooked the winch to him and backed the 4 wheeler out of the woods (about 100 yards) and backed onto the trailer!

 Lthomas,

 Nope. He had all his equipment! But I cut those oysters out within 5 minutes of him hitting the ground, which I think made the big difference. I really don't know that it makes a difference - I have a friend that swears it does - but I cut off his fountain as well. Whatever I did, it worked! That is the best tasting hog I have ever eaten and my wife says that as well. It is better than store-bought stuff! His stomach was full of acorns, mostly.


----------



## PHIL M (Sep 17, 2004)

I got some video of one a tuckahoe. he looked like he would top 600 lbs, he was a monster! I filmed him fighting another boar that was about 300 lbs. it was a awsome sight! the sad thing was I saw him just one day before the hunt opened, when I got in the woods to hunt him I didnt see him again. I guess it was a good thing, because the area was really thick! if I had seen him he would have only been about 5 steps away, and I was having to hunt on the ground. I made sure that I was sitting beside a tree that I could climb quickly! there was piles of p##p in the area the size of a 20 oz coke bottle.


----------



## Keith48 (Mar 22, 2005)

Delton sent me a PM asking for details on the hawg I killed. I'll bump this back to the top so you can see it, D. Also, a couple more pics.


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 22, 2005)

thats one fine hog brother


----------



## Keith48 (Mar 23, 2005)

He was on the main tract.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 23, 2005)

There he is, in all his black beauty!

Man what a hog!  Thanks for bringing it back up, Keith!


----------



## red tail (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow, What a hog!!!!!!!!!1


----------

